# Susan's deca cycle



## frogsak (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all I am gearing up for my 2 nd aas  cycle but this time I am using sus250 an deca 250 
My stats are 6'1 
92 kg 
13 % bf 
Diet is around 4000 cal a day  400 g of protein not including shakes

I have ordered some support supps from IML 
Advanced cycle support
Essence rx
Flex rx 

And as a pct I have tamoxifen 20mg tabs 

1-Does it look like I have every thing I would need ??? 
2- I have searched for how much I should inject  .3 ml of each 3 times a week  

Thanks for reading any help would be great 

Sorry about the heading my phone changes it form sus250 to Susan's


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 28, 2013)

I would suggest running hcg while on cycle to keep the boys nice and full and for pct would def add clomid and some DAA. Any 19 nor makes you shut down hard and for some it takes long to recover and its not fun.


----------



## frogsak (Feb 28, 2013)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> I would suggest running hcg while on cycle to keep the boys nice and full and for pct would def add clomid and some DAA. Any 19 nor makes you shut down hard and for some it takes long to recover and its not fun.



Mate I can't get any hcg or clomid


----------



## frogsak (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok I have some clomid and also some dbol to start it all off
1-4 weeks dbol 40 mg day 
1-12 weeks test e.  2shots a week of 250ml 
1-10 deca 2 shots of 200ml a week 
On the same days as the test e 
Monday and Thursday 

Pct clomid. 50-50-30-30


----------



## Z499 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds damn near close to my next blast here in couple of weeks but I'm running npp along with deca, test and drol. The npp for the first 6 weeks will be more of a kicker till the deca kicks in


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2013)

who is susan?


----------



## Z499 (Mar 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who is susan?



Kinda had the same thought


----------



## frogsak (Mar 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who is susan?



Mate I don't know it just happened


----------



## BigB77774 (Mar 3, 2013)

frogsak said:


> Ok I have some clomid and also some dbol to start it all off
> 1-4 weeks dbol 40 mg day
> 1-12 weeks test e.  2shots a week of 250ml
> 1-10 deca 2 shots of 200ml a week
> ...



What about your AI? You have one on hand?


----------



## frogsak (Mar 3, 2013)

I have some Arimidex available if I need it
Also I now have some clomid 

I have some extra ultra male rx  from a friend that didn't use it all 2 bottles could I use it with the clomid to help with bring natural levels back to normal


----------



## frogsak (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi guys I have started my second cycle but I have read that doing 
Test e 250 x2 week and deca 200 x2 week with dbol for the first 4 weeks is to much for a second cycle should I drop the deca and run it as 
Test e and dbol ???


----------



## Swfl (Mar 21, 2013)

That's bullshit you'll be fine. Whoever told you that has outdated info.


----------



## frogsak (Mar 21, 2013)

Swfl said:


> That's bullshit you'll be fine. Whoever told you that has outdated info.



Thanks swfl


----------



## frogsak (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok so I have been pinning test e and deca I have been doing 2 spots because I think the may be something wrong with the test e   I pinned the first test Monday in the quad  and I could walk but had to limp the deca was fine  and the test made the area around the injection side red and slightly raised 

On Thursday I went deca in the other quad it was fine and test e in the glute with the same reaction red  and raised and little bit warm. 
Here a pic 3 days later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What's going on the test e comes from aus and a trust worthy person ???


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn bro
Hop on some advil and ice. 

Keep an eye on your temperature too.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 24, 2013)

What size is your pin, and if problem continues throughout cycle, I would switch sources


----------



## frogsak (Mar 24, 2013)

The redness is still there i have no pain and no raises temp 
The pin is 23g 1 1/4 inch 
it's hard to find a different source where I live


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 24, 2013)

Are you just pinning in an area where you think muscle should be, or do you actually know where your muscle is through feel?


----------



## frogsak (Mar 24, 2013)

I have watch heaps of YouTube clips and looked at drawings and had a gym trainer do my glute  pin


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

frogsak said:


> I have watch heaps of YouTube clips and looked at drawings and had a gym trainer do my glute  pin



you should probably switch spots bro.
are you comfortable pinning anywhere else?


----------



## frogsak (Mar 24, 2013)

I did my quad the other day with test  and had the same reaction  I am going to try my other glute tomorrow  
I will mark the injection site and take some pictures of my reaction


----------



## frogsak (Mar 24, 2013)

My guy said they used a different hormone in this batch and a few guys have had the same problem


----------



## frogsak (May 2, 2013)

Need some help well I have done 6 weeks on the test e  and I have to stop early because I am getting aggressive 
+ 
The wife is dew in 4 weeks and she is also getting aggressive and hormonal so we don't mix will together 
So to save me over reacting to little things I am going to stop early  

my question is this 
When would I start my pct 

I was injecting 500mg a week for 6 weeks 

On hand I have 

Tamoxifen
Colimid
Male rx  

Thanks guy and girl looks like I will have to wait now untill the little one comes out and the wife is back to her self


----------

